# Mario in MW2!?



## Dimitri Petrenko (Feb 13, 2010)

I was playing MW2 and saw this as a guys emblem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It looks like a edited mario 

Proof its real http://callofduty.wikia.com/wiki/Callsigns Scroll Down


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, it's a reference. Pretty sure that's supposed to be Captain Price.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Feb 13, 2010)

Huh cool never noticed that b4.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 13, 2010)

Yep, it's an 8-bit Captain Price. I was that one actually.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Yep, it's an 8-bit Captain Price. I was that one actually.


What he said.

There are a lot of references in the MW2 emblems.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 13, 2010)

8-bit Price, i'm using it atm B)


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like there being a pink bar of soap as an emblem, with 'SOAP' on it, being a reference to Fight Club.


----------



## airhead (Feb 14, 2010)

i have this


----------

